# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Asus RT-N11 EZ

## ispro

Хочу купить роутер Asus RT-N11 EZ, информацию о нем есть на офф сайте:
http://ru.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=g0gvepWhfb5EgWTc

Интересует такой вопрос: мой провайдер предоставляет авторизацию на сервере по средством eap-md5(на пк подключаюсь с помощью ПО Aegis или Odyssey), смогу ли я настроить данный wi-fi router для работы с моим провайдером?

благодарю за ваши ответы.

----------

